# Stats on ferals and birds



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I was surfing and found this on _*Good Cats Wear Black*_ website. They dont say who did the study but still thought Id post this. Interesting fact about cats and mice. Ill use it in my defense of feral cats in conversations.

"In a careful study of feral cats, only 4% of cat diet consisted of birds. 
90% birds ESCAPE cat attacks vs. 20% mice.
The cats ears are tuned into exact frequency of mice. 
It's been proven that the better fed cats make the better mousers." 

A friend is out elk hunting this week and called me. He watched two bobcats coming strolling into the meadow together. Their heads above the meadow grasses. Tilting their heads listening for mice. They would push the field mice thru the grass tunnels the mice created towards each other. Then the bobcats would jump straight up and land on the mice coming thru the tunnels. He said he watched it for a half hour. 

He said he always wanted a stuffed bobcat for his man cave but knows Id be really upset if he hurt ANY cat so decided he'd give up that idea! :thumb


----------

